# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Pishina dimerore ne Tirane?

## Klajdi_kL

A di ndonjeri se ku ndodhen pishinat dimerore ne tirane. Pashe te emisioni wake up nje kompleks pishinash por nuk thoshte se ku ishte. Gjithsesi do doja te me ndihmonit te gjeja nje pishin dimerore ne tirane mundesisht me e aferta (jetoj te ish blloku). Nqs muind te jepni dhe nje nr celulari do te ishte akoma me mire. 

FLM

----------


## krispi

Pishinat dimerore ne Tirane, jane tek shkolla "Nobel".
Ku ndodhet shkolla Nobel? - Ne Yrshek
si Shkohet ne Yrshek? - ne autostraden Tirane-Durres, futu ne rrugen dytesore qe eshte ne krah te Casa Italias, dhe ec ne drejtim te Durresit. Pas nja 500 m do shohesh nje tabele qe shkruan Yrshek, futu majtas, do ecesh nja 100 m drejt dhe do e shohesh shkollen Nobel. Mund ta dallosh se aty eshte edhe nje kulle vodafoni dhe nje xhami me dy minare....
Besoj se do ta gjesh kollaj.

----------


## SaS

ke edhe nje pale pishina te tjera ne mos gaboj rruges per ne lunder ne krah te majte pa vajtur ne lunder !!! por mund te shkosh njehere me taksi edhe kur te mesosh rrugen shko me makinen tende !!! githsesi eshte kollaj per tu gjetur !!! per cmimet duhet te pyesesh pasi nuk mund te jap informacion !!!

----------


## Flori

> Pishinat dimerore ne Tirane, jane tek shkolla "Nobel".
> Ku ndodhet shkolla Nobel? - Ne Yrshek
> si Shkohet ne Yrshek? - ne autostraden Tirane-Durres, futu ne rrugen dytesore qe eshte ne krah te Casa Italias, dhe ec ne drejtim te Durresit. Pas nja 500 m do shohesh nje tabele qe shkruan Yrshek, futu majtas, do ecesh nja 100 m drejt dhe do e shohesh shkollen Nobel. Mund ta dallosh se aty eshte edhe nje kulle vodafoni dhe nje xhami me dy minare....
> Besoj se do ta gjesh kollaj.


shtes
esht nje rrugic perpara se te shkosh tek Vodafone. ka antenat aty dhe duket mund ta gjesh me leht  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Klajdi_kL

Shum faleminderit. ne fakt po mendoja per shkollen nobel por ne asnje vend nuk e gjeja dot adresen. gjithsesi me duket se do mbyllet se ka heq dor nje nga aksioneret. nejse. po te kompleksi fari kam degjuar se ka pishina dimerore. Dini ndonje informacion. Ne lunder dhe yrshek me duket pak larg duke patur dhe parasysh trafikun. Po ju erdhen ndermend te tjera jeni te lutur ta postoni. Flm

----------


## elonnaa

pishina dimerore te tjera jane ato afer restorantit "natyre e qete" pasi kalon saukun tek hotel "eklips".
po te jap nje nr tel por sbesoj se do jete i disponueshem gjithsesi une jam nje klienye e rregullt dhe e di qe aty eshte mire
adresa me e sakte qe eshte ne karteviziten qe kam une eshte
Rruga e Elbasanit kilometri i 5, prane ures se farkes.
tel 003550 48302264
00355048302266
e-mail, info@eklipsb.com
pafshim

----------


## Flori

http://www.eklipsb.com/Pishina.htm

----------


## FierAkja143

ua paska dhe pishina ne shqipri



lol

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> ua paska dhe pishina ne shqipri
> lol


*Taksirat e ke,do vish te me guxhelisesh pak?!
Sa ironike qe je me goc.....Me fal qe te pyes,çiçin ne maj te gjembit e ben ti?

Apo ikni jasht shtetit ju & u duket sikur keni kap qiellin me dor...

Shqiperia vertet eshte shume mbrapa,po mos harro se je nje fryt i till & ne ball te shenohet targa AL,kudo qe te vesh!*

----------


## E=mc²

> ua paska dhe pishina ne shqipri
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Mos harro nga ke preje ardhjen, dhe leri ironit per nje vend tjeter. Se nga kjo balte e kenete ke dal dhe ti vajze e dashur. Kjo eshte e keqja e Shqipetarit, kalova lumin te ......... kalin. Mos harro se Tirana ka mbi 14 pishina, nese do ti dish ti rendis une nje e nga nje. Mos te harrojme dhe Hotelet ne Tirane e Shqiperi kane shum vite qe i kan krijuar luksin klienteve te kene pishina dimerore dhe verore. Prandaj matu shum here para se te shprehesh dicka qe nuk eshte e vertet dhe nje ironi te pa kuptimte.

----------


## Edvin83

> Pishinat dimerore ne Tirane, jane tek shkolla "Nobel".
> Ku ndodhet shkolla Nobel? - Ne Yrshek
> si Shkohet ne Yrshek? - ne autostraden Tirane-Durres, futu ne rrugen dytesore qe eshte ne krah te Casa Italias, dhe ec ne drejtim te Durresit. Pas nja 500 m do shohesh nje tabele qe shkruan Yrshek, futu majtas, do ecesh nja 100 m drejt dhe do e shohesh shkollen Nobel. Mund ta dallosh se aty eshte edhe nje kulle vodafoni dhe nje xhami me dy minare....
> Besoj se do ta gjesh kollaj.


Po cmimi sa eshte te kjo pishine ne Yrshek? Di gje njeri? Te Eklipsi kam qene dhe ishte 1000 leke te reja.

----------


## PINK

Nga u zhduk Fierakja ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> Pishinat dimerore ne Tirane, jane tek shkolla "Nobel".
> Ku ndodhet shkolla Nobel? - Ne Yrshek
> si Shkohet ne Yrshek? - ne autostraden Tirane-Durres, futu ne rrugen dytesore qe eshte ne krah te Casa Italias, dhe ec ne drejtim te Durresit. Pas nja 500 m do shohesh nje tabele qe shkruan Yrshek, futu majtas, do ecesh nja 100 m drejt dhe do e shohesh shkollen Nobel. Mund ta dallosh se aty eshte edhe nje kulle vodafoni dhe nje xhami me dy minare....
> Besoj se do ta gjesh kollaj.


Isha te kjo pishina te Nobeli, infrastruktura e mire dhe uji i paster, cmimi 500 leke por temperatura ishte polare. Nuk mund te rrije me shume se 10 minuta ne uje se ishte shume shume i ftohte~ndoshta kjo eshte arsyeja per kete cmim te ulet.

----------


## RinorZ

A mund t'a postoni ndonje foto, se di duket...

----------


## Darius

> Nga u zhduk Fierakja ?


Te njejten pyetje po beja dhe une me veten. Kisha bere gati dhe popcorn me nje huge coke  :perqeshje:

----------

